# I want to be a teen again



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Anybody feel the same? I'm tired of being 26, I don't like being an adult, it's not who I am mentally, I prefer my life back then than now by a lot, it's like my time has expired, I don't know what my purpose in life is anymore, school was my purpose as a teen, friends, good memories even though I only had a few close friends, now I don't and I don't know how to make new friends and I don't want to, can't just make new friends just so easily, a person my age? while I don't really know their past? I grew up with ex friends as kids, I knew them since kids, we were close back then, damn I miss those days, I want to go back to my original form, I hate pretending to be this adult I'm not, can't imagine myself hanging out with someone's parents but that's what happens to people my age, they get married, have kids and they lose touch with their old friends, it won't be the same ever again, I stayed faithful to the past, I never let the present make me forget who I truly am and the memories I will never let go, I feel like lying about my age, maybe I will say I'm 23 instead when asked in person. Still too old though, 16 was a perfect age.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to 8 or 9 again. I was no different as a 16 year old as how I am now. Although I wasn't when I was 8 or 9 either except I didn't mind being alone and playing with toys lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No never again....


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

I just think people should be able to behave however they want regardless of age. It literally makes me sick seeing people fall into the same system and become working slaves for the government. I think if a forty year old wants to wear spongebob shirts and blow his paycheck on snickers bars he should be able to do so without criticism. Even adults wanna let go and act like a child, but they dont because everyone feels like they have to act like other normal adults do. 90% of people put on fronts to fit in with people just for a gain in work ect ect. I know its the way of the world, but i just hate the whole go to school, get a degree, get married, work your *** off, have kids, gain weight from stress and die 20 years early type system that everyone feels is the way to go. Why does that have to be the way? I just wish people could be free to live without a world run by money and ****. But you cant and it makes me wanna kill myself. rant over.


----------



## peach (Mar 1, 2011)

I would rather be stabbed repeatedly than endure the nightmare of adolescence all over again.

I don't long for my younger years; they sucked. I'm actually looking forward to the present, for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I feel this way too. I turn 30 next month and I can't even believe it! I still feel like I'm 15. SA robbed me of having a normal childhood so now I'm like Michael Jackson and these other child actors that are relentless in trying to relive the years that were robbed of them.

I can't relate to people my own age AT ALL. Everyone is knee deep in their career, in long term relationships or already married. And I'm here still living my life no differently than how I did 15 years ago!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

I hated my childhood and being a teenager, I didn't have many friends, only one and she is the same one I have today. My childhood and teenage years and the years that were 20's to 40's were not pleasant either. When I was in my 40's, it seemed to get better but my mother passed so of course that wasn't good at all. But I definitely WOULD NOT want to experience what I did in my younger days for sure. The peer pressure wasn't fun either for me while I lived in my neighborhood.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't mind being 18 again. I was a little *******, but i was daring and carefree.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

No way. My teens were probably the worst time of my life.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm only 19 but I wish I could be a child again. All my problems started with puberty.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

No I do not feel the same. Even if my adult life sucks I'd choose to go back to age 8-9.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

My teenage years were terrible, but I still felt alive then. I didn't feel the way I do now, completely dead.



KumagoroBeam said:


> I wish I could be a child again. All my problems started with puberty.


Definitely.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah. I'm looking forward to the present and going back to college again.

Adolescence is an awkward stage.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Kind of pointless wishing for it though :stu

Although If I could I'd be 19 again for a bit!

Good craic


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think this is a healthy thought pattern. You'll never be a teenager again, you'll never get to take back your mistakes, and by focusing on the past, rather than the future, you'll only give yourself more regret. Don't make it so you're 36, wishing you were 26...


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

If I could go back I would change almost everthing I ever did.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ugh no way. I want my independance so bad. I enjoy being at least a semi-adult. I would no way go back to my teenage years, though they weren't terrible or anything.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Time to move on dude.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh man, my teen years are full of bad memories from start to finish. No thanks~


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

I too don't like being old enough to have to see, understand, and partake in this fast paced modern day life that we all are basically required to do. It seems like everyone is racing to the grave, and the winner is the one who gets there the quickest and has the most stuff. Maybe it is just really bad in America, but our values are ****ed up. This is not what life is supposed to be. I mean, in real life you work your *** off too, but it is for you and what you need, and that is directly fulfilling. I guess I would just prefer a world not based around money as well. Civilization has really only harmed our species, imo. The reason it was better when we were younger is because we didn't really understand this yet. I could just look at the world and think it was beautiful back then.

edit: the world is still beautiful, but my own vision is now tainted.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

No, I think being an adult is awesome. There's nothing like making your own money, doing what you want, and not having anyone in your life telling you what to do!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to be a fetus again. My time in the womb wasn't well spent, AT ALL....


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I miss the days at 15 and under. I'd just focus on how bad my anxiety was in school and then go home and pass the time on video games. Every year since 16 has just been near enough constant sadness since vision problems and increased expectation with age. This is the worst year because everyone seems to be setting themselves up to achieve in the future while I seem to be failing more than ever in life. 

I don't think I've properly matured since when anxiety started aged 11 and mentally I don't feel different from what I did back then. Just that I get really pressured by age expectations. It gets me really scared on how I'll be when growing up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OP you're only 26. You still have plenty of time to get help for your SA. Teen years were fun but life just gets better when you have a handle on your SA. Like someone else said, stop looking at the past and focus on bettering your life in the future.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, I _totally_ want through-the-roof anxiety, 6 hours of consecutive class, lonely lunches, superficial and vapid peers, pointless mandatory school functions, required homework, 20+ volunteer hours per month, and an authoritative mum reigning over my every action.

....I hated my teen/preteen years.

I don't care about going back in time, longing, even if my teen years were amazing. I just want the present and future to be spent without the onlsaught of anxiety, depression, and isolation.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

I want to be kid again like 7 0r 8, no pressure


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No thanks.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

teenage sucked bad, i dont miss it at all. >n< those latest years have been hell either so my best years were 11 and 21, id be any of those forever. as for adulthood, what is that even? tbh it still often surprises me im at age people actually getting babies and married. i totally dont get it, it seems so weird, also uninteresting and difficult to do, idk

also getting old really sucks, just why such thing is happening to people? they work so hard all life to improve but all the effort is for nothing in the end :/


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> Anybody feel the same? I'm tired of being 26, I don't like being an adult, it's not who I am mentally, I prefer my life back then than now by a lot, it's like my time has expired, I don't know what my purpose in life is anymore, school was my purpose as a teen, friends, good memories even though I only had a few close friends, now I don't and I don't know how to make new friends and I don't want to, can't just make new friends just so easily, a person my age? while I don't really know their past? I grew up with ex friends as kids, I knew them since kids, we were close back then, damn I miss those days, I want to go back to my original form, I hate pretending to be this adult I'm not, can't imagine myself hanging out with someone's parents but that's what happens to people my age, they get married, have kids and they lose touch with their old friends, it won't be the same ever again, I stayed faithful to the past, I never let the present make me forget who I truly am and the memories I will never let go, I feel like lying about my age, maybe I will say I'm 23 instead when asked in person. Still too old though, 16 was a perfect age.


Sorry ..but unfortunately we all have to evolve in some form, I do know the feeling; If I listen to a particular song, or music from an old t.v show or going to a place that holds or reminds me of childhood memories:heart, it makes me go back in time mentally, if it were me, i'd want to go back to 1998 when i was 7/8 yrs old, & maybe grow up in a different town, where me & my family are one big happy family, however..I can't, high school made me learn from my embarrassingly SA mistakes, fumbling words, being frozen on group projects etc. I hope now being 23..that i can handle situations a bit better, I personally now wouldn't go backwards cus, it brings too many negative memories that i want to go back & perfect; instead i just hope things now can be different, & that maybe i can actually have a social life. As difficult as that is to attain..to this day it's still table for one:bah


----------



## Maximus06 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Healthy?*



lonelyjew said:


> I don't think this is a healthy thought pattern. You'll never be a teenager again, you'll never get to take back your mistakes, and by focusing on the past, rather than the future, you'll only give yourself more regret. Don't make it so you're 36, wishing you were 26...


I don't think it's unhealthy...there's no such thing as having to act a certain way because of a certain age. My teenage years were robbed from me due to depression. I'm only starting to be a teenager for the first time and I'm 24


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Only if I get to take my 31 year old brain with me. A number of things I would be doing differently.


----------



## Maximus06 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Being a teenager*



MobiusX said:


> Anybody feel the same? I'm tired of being 26, I don't like being an adult, it's not who I am mentally, I prefer my life back then than now by a lot, it's like my time has expired, I don't know what my purpose in life is anymore, school was my purpose as a teen, friends, good memories even though I only had a few close friends, now I don't and I don't know how to make new friends and I don't want to, can't just make new friends just so easily, a person my age? while I don't really know their past? I grew up with ex friends as kids, I knew them since kids, we were close back then, damn I miss those days, I want to go back to my original form, I hate pretending to be this adult I'm not, can't imagine myself hanging out with someone's parents but that's what happens to people my age, they get married, have kids and they lose touch with their old friends, it won't be the same ever again, I stayed faithful to the past, I never let the present make me forget who I truly am and the memories I will never let go, I feel like lying about my age, maybe I will say I'm 23 instead when asked in person. Still too old though, 16 was a perfect age.


Thanks for the post. I don't think there's anyway that you have to act. If you still want to be a teenager, then be a teenager at heart. Have interests that a teenager would have, live in a house a teenager would live in, drive a car a teenager would drive. Do silly stuff for the fun of it. If you don't feel like all the "grown up' stuff then to hell with it. 
In terms of making friends, I struggle with this too.. (Im 24)...its not as easy when you finish school and uni, or whatever post school thing you do. I say just keep having fun, try to new things, join social groups, sports groups, etc, be open, and you'll eventually meet new people!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

What difference does age really make after you're 18 .. other than what a document indicates ?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> What difference does age really make after you're 18 .. other than what a document indicates ?


Your ways are more set, you could be setback emotionally, lack life experiences and basically have to make up for it in a condensed time period. I agree, it is a pretty unhealthy attitude since everyone lives life at different stages, but the end point being, live while you're young, girl, young.


----------



## TooRightMate (Aug 5, 2014)

*...*

I would rather be 8 again  those were the best times for me


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

The teens and 20s were the worst years of my life, I would never do it again. The 30s are starting to get better. I think when I am in the 40s I will be fairly content.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

peach said:


> I would rather be stabbed repeatedly than endure the nightmare of adolescence all over again.
> 
> I don't long for my younger years; they sucked. I'm actually looking forward to the present, for the first time in a long time.


Ditto. My teen years were awful and full of self-loathing and sometimes hopelessness. I feel so much better about myself and my future now (most of the time anyway).

I also don't think it's healthy to dwell on the past because you'll never get it back, OP. You have to move on. Believe me, when you turn 36, you'll be wishing you were 26 again....and then at 46, you'll wish you were 36 again...and on and on.... There's no point in pining for the past.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Your ways are more set, you could be setback emotionally, lack life experiences and basically have to make up for it in a condensed time period. I agree, it is a pretty unhealthy attitude since everyone lives life at different stages, but the end point being, live while you're young, girl, young.


Aging to me is a disease . My mother still has peachy soft skin with no wrinkles at 40 . My grandma on my dad's side still has black hairs .. mostly . I have good genes on my side and I'm ready to jump the biological immortality bandwagon .. then opt for cryogenics at the end of this century.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I can understand where you are coming from. I think a lot of people with SA who 'missed out' on their teenage years and all the stuff that comes with it - dating, relationships, sex, having carefree fun with friends, being rebellious, partying, drinking etc - feel like they want to go back and re-do their teenage years. I still feel that way sometimes today too.

My high school years from 13-17 where overall pretty crappy. I was a shy, bullied, overly sensitive, awkward, ugly, nerdy loser and I did very little of the usual teenage stuff. Once I finished high school and went to uni, I kind of had a better couple of years at 18-19, but then things have gone downhill again since. 

I look around at all the people I once knew who are now in long-term relationships, careers, have moved out, some even are married or have kids, and then I look at myself. Still friendless, relationshipless, living in the same room in the same house I grew up in, with no job and no prospect of improving, I feel like going back to high school would be simpler. No pressure to do all the adult things, the only thing you have to worry about is homework and being popular. Seems like a walk in the park compared to adult life.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to. While I did enjoy being a kid and how easy it was, I was so emotionally lost and a drama queen. I'm happy being an adult now that I've figured myself out a little. Even though it scares the crap out of me, I like where I'm standing.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I didn't realize it was a necro till i read Mobius to be 26... When he just made a thread about turning 30.... Damn necromancers and their sorcery! Threads should get deleted after 2 years or something, some of these necros are crazy.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Aging to me is a disease . My mother still has peachy soft skin with no wrinkles at 40 . My grandma on my dad's side still has black hairs .. mostly . I have good genes on my side and I'm ready to jump the biological immortality bandwagon .. then opt for cryogenics at the end of this century.


You really are deluded.

Yep I wish I could go back to the past and change this miserable outcome.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Der Ubermensch said:


> You really are deluded.
> 
> Yep I wish I could go back to the past and change this miserable outcome.


You would if you Could .


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I used to think I'm so glad I left those years behind, but right now I feel the same way. I would like to re-do lots of moments in my life. Have more fun, work harder, stop procrastinating. It's not possible, so I try to make the most out of the present.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd like to go back about 17 years, to the summer after I finished high school, and take it from there. I can't help but feel I chose the wrong path. I have been utterly lost since. I have wasted the last 17 years of my life.

I, too, feel like I don't relate to my peers and I'm also very behind for my age due to high functioning Autism and SA. That's partly why, in my early 20's, I wound up on the list of shame after a fling I had with an underage girl. I didn't feel any older than her mentally at the time. I've made progress in the years since then, but my life has never been the same since.

I'd do absolutely anything to undo the last 17 years.

Guess it's sorta pointless to dwell on it though. 

I suppose there are things I've learned that I needed to learn.


----------



## overthelake (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't want to be a teen again so much, but I would like to redo things. Just like the poster above me. If there was a reset button I'd probably push it, if I could remember what I did in this life. If I didn't remember I might go and make the same choices I made the first time!

Aging is sort of a disease, but it's put there either by the universe or by evolution. Must be a good reason for that.


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

There are certain things about being <18 in our society that are preferable to life afterward. The real world is cheap, cruel, superficial, soulless.....there's nothing in it that's worth anything.


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd kill to do it over.


----------



## Berzerker (Jun 10, 2014)

My life after I moved back to america back 'round 2000 has been nothing but torture. I wish I could be a little kid again, back in the 90s in Cambridge, England.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh I've said this before, you are all so dumb who think there's a magical number, age, year that is just so because it is that way. It's not. Anyone who thinks or says that is seriously been had by the people who create the culture and all the movies about how teenagers are just living the life. Most are not. Most are so depressed they don't want to live and they haven't even started, are on drugs, having sex that they can't even understand the consequences of, so awful to their parents, ect., don't know how to respect or value their life nor the lives of others, ect. Even if you are way ahead of your time at the teenage years and below, you still, must live and part of living is suffering. It is. .... Do what you really want now. The time always must be used wisely. You can't be everywhere, do everything, be with everyone, have everything, so you definitely have to be good at making wise choices quickly and it better mean something to you personally and you must somehow be happy and honest all the time despite what has happened. .... Anyone can experience a Hell at any age just as they can experience a Heaven too. You have so much power over yourself if only you realize this and reclaim it for yourself. Only the best, S


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

a teen again?
OK sure just minus the:

acne
paranoia
self-consciousness
fear of girls
severe social anxiety
myopic view of the world
begging parents for money
sibling fights
seeing my mother stressed out
lack of food in the house sometimes
boring lessons at school
naïve but still know it all peers


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm 17 and I don't wanna grow up. As much as being a teen can suck, adult life sucks harder.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AllieG said:


> I'm 17 and I don't wanna grow up. As much as being a teen can suck, adult life sucks harder.


friendships weaken when you get older, it used to be a priority as a kid and teenager, then people get married and have kids and you get replaced with other friends and best friends become strangers, it happened to me, I don't even have friends and I'm 30 but feel more like junior high school age, it's lame, now I just wait to die


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

This is life and what living is. Do you want to be in Peter Pan land forever? Do you want to be Peter Pan? Grow up. For Christ's sake. If you're so stupid to believe friendships are better than family, you have so much work to do. No kidding. And to be a full, complete human being, person too. My gosh.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

And by the way, if these friendships are so important to you, you will find a way to include them into your adult life, family, whatever you have going on. It's no good to rely on friendships anyway. You need to be an individual and go through your own life just like everyone is supposed to do. That's why you're given your own life, mind, ect., don't be afraid to not be in a group and think for yourself.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

heroin said:


> No way. My teens were probably the worst time of my life.


:yes


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

angelsfood said:


> This is life and what living is. Do you want to be in Peter Pan land forever? Do you want to be Peter Pan? Grow up. For Christ's sake. If you're so stupid to believe friendships are better than family, you have so much work to do. No kidding. And to be a full, complete human being, person too. My gosh.


friends are supposed to be more important than family but some friends are like family, and I'm talking about me having kids and getting married--- that's not a priority and I don't want it so it won't happen, I don't want to hang out with someone's parents, I want to hang out with the person alone or in a group like when we were kids, not with somebody's wife and kids, that's just so LAME for me-- it's how a teenager would think and I still think like that


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

You need to help yourself and if you can't which it sounds like it, ...try again. Date someone then. You can date forever and party. Lots of adults are into that. And the parties are better because... you have more going on in your life than living at home, going to high school....


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

What's so great about being an adult is you have more life experience and you have wisdom and you definitely if not before, know yourself. Party. Get a really good career so you can hit all the fancy snobbish parties all over forever.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Family has always been over friends. You must be one of those new agers who has no concept of history nor ...anything wise. Sorry, but youves been on here since 2008. You should probably quit.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

angelsfood said:


> Family has always been over friends. You must be one of those new agers who has no concept of history nor ...anything wise. Sorry, but youves been on here since 2008. You should probably quit.


actually, lol, ive been on this site for 10 years now, you've only been here since july and you are telling me to quit? I'm a legend on this site. " A vet, a general, don't step where I walked in/make your own path, be a legend in your skin"


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Actually I started using this in 2012. And it's never been never will be a good thing to be on here longer. Oh boy.... You really do need help. Some people can never be helped though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

angelsfood said:


> Actually I started using this in 2012. And it's never been never will be a good thing to be on here longer. Oh boy.... You really do need help. Some people can never be helped though.


have you been helped yet? you have a mental disorder just like me, what makes you think you're better? I need help because I want to be a teen again?


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah that's pretty bad. I was super depressed for why really no reason. I'm much better. Just a matter of making choices and reclaiming myself, being totally honest all the time and .... I guess... ... ..... Truly living life that is not meaningless nor depressing whatsoever like so many people.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Actually I say for no reason because I'm pretty so damn lucky than most people. I still have hard my hardships but definitely nothing to throw my life away for which is why I say and really believe, I just know, staying off internet accounts and the internet being used wisely and seldom too is the best way to live.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

I mean you can't think I you're going to be a teen? What do you think is going to happen? You're going to age and you'll have spent all your time wishing. And dwelling. That's not living. Me, I spent three years, three months just working through everything so that I can truly live and leave all the past behind and get to the root of all the things that are and have bothered me. I have so little time left anyway. I think it will be in a couple days three years three months exactly. Anyway, really I don't get your reasoning, i'm not trying to be mean at all.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Start with a girlfriend. You may want to marry. Even if you don't, it's pretty valuable. I'm going to work, then getting a boyfriend, or boyfriends, then marry if I find one I can tolerate forever.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

I will never miss living at home going to high school or school middle whatever having my parents monitoring *****ing peeping and telling me what to wear eat ect. Never. You're nuts- the whole point is independence. Good luck. I got to go to work so I can be totally independent. I do thank my parents for letting me stay and focus on myself totally though.


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

Even the good about living with my parents, it's just life, once you know things are always changing... you just go on. I wouldn't want to not grow up with them. It's just life. That's how things really are. Make the best of it. Life is I learned held to be sacred. Sorry food spam. Let me try signing off forever!


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

For* and I failed LOL


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

angelsfood said:


> I will never miss living at home going to high school or school middle whatever having my parents monitoring *****ing peeping and telling me what to wear eat ect. Never. You're nuts- the whole point is independence. Good luck. I got to go to work so I can be totally independent. I do thank my parents for letting me stay and focus on myself totally though.


it's different in every culture, American culture is more like when you're 18, get out of my house, it's the opposite where I'm from. I already lived on my own for 1 year when I was 19. I didn't really like it because there were annoying people I had to live with---- the only realistic possible way to rent for me since I'm not going to pay thousands for rent a month. I was only paying $250 a month back then for a room by myself and a kitchen and bathroom to share with, now I live with my parents for the last 10 years in my own room, my own bathroom, a brand new house, country in Central America my uncles and aunts still live in the same house with my grandmothers or they make or buy one on the same street


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yea, i miss my teens as well. much simpler times back then


----------



## angelsfood (Jul 24, 2014)

You're never going to be. Live now. Don't be stupid.


----------

